# Best commercial Strain?



## Purplecheeser (Apr 26, 2008)

Im looking for the best commercial strain. One that has rediculous yeilds and is still fairly potent and fruity.

This will be aside from my head stash plants.


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 26, 2008)

indoor outdoor?


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 26, 2008)

indoor, and outdoor too.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 26, 2008)

Critical Mass as Yields-5 star stone and big bag appeal 

I take any of the Afgani/Skunk


----------



## jotadefiji (Apr 26, 2008)

big bud come to mind...Big Bud | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## el1 (Apr 27, 2008)

b52 from nirvana ,its a skunk#1 cross with big bud


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 27, 2008)

just what im looking for man,,, i second any other suggestions, i heard to much shit about nirvana... But ive checked out that strain, sounds perfect!


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 27, 2008)

Critical Mass from Mr Nice seedbank was Shantis re inventing Big Bud (witch was designed when he worded at Sensi seeds) 600gram pr plant is viable . Quality every female with Mr nice or 1 good female in 2 packs of nirvana???? I know what I chose


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea i think ill go with critical mass. Are the phenos consistent with mr.nice?


----------



## mstrymxer (Apr 27, 2008)

if your only looking to sell stick to the most popular: ak47 n lights hash plant
when i say yeah i got this crit mass people mightbe like what? but if you say you got bombass northern lights they are like yeah i need that just my experience. also has anyone else ever said to someone. its mostly indica and people are like i love that strain. shit cracks me up


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 28, 2008)

lol. whatever ill just say its some chonic white widow or AK. The novice smoker wont know the difference


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude Can say Critical Mass is Big Bud !
MR Nice seed are verrrry stable and consistent!
Makes sense to pay for them over the cheaper variety's as well each fem is a winner.
Cheaper than the Sensi seeds Big Bud much better bag appeal to


----------



## pow monster (Apr 28, 2008)

chronic from serious seeds


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 28, 2008)

the "mango" strain in the big book of buds by ed rosenthal gets 5 kilos per plant. thats 11 pounds where im from.


----------



## kearners (Apr 28, 2008)

any other good yielding plants?


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 28, 2008)

11 pounds a plant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerbeer (Apr 28, 2008)

The name says it all 

2 Pounder | Kiwi-seeds Seeds | Sensible Seeds


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 28, 2008)

whos the breeder of "mango"


Also I did see that 2 pounder from kiwi seeds. I dont know too much about kiwi seeds, how long have they been around?


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 29, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kiwi seeds is part of the Dampkring (Kiwi Cheese) coffee shop. Their strains are more a name than a yield
Their plants can do well outdoor though

Original Mango can be yours for £8-$20 from KC Brains.
still neither will match the bag appeal of critical mass.
None will match the quality either (will guess your cheap)


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh nevermind, I hate KC Brains, shitts seeds. Ok Ill go with critical mass by nice guy. And ill buy subcools vortex and jillybean for my head stash grow


----------



## hydrocelt (Aug 1, 2008)

Id recommend Sagarmatha's Mangolian Indica .. people on 2 continents that Ive grown on loved it more than 25 other strains Ive grown. Small SOG plants, AMAZING taste and smell - strong party weed, but not put you on your ass strength ... just do it ..


----------



## frankjones (Dec 4, 2008)

would "Critical Mass" from Mr Nice seedbank be possible to grow in northern europe?(scandinavia)


----------



## newbermeister (Dec 4, 2008)

kc brains - kc2 x thai - 500g per plant outdoor - personal experiance, delicious flavor dense buds flowers early its a great outdoor strain or indoor but be wary they grow bout 6ft tall minimum.


----------



## C DUB (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I don't think this is just me that has read this thread and completly concluded that you all have not only all your statistics wrong but you all must have no idea how to correctly estimate your yeild. I do believe 650 g/m2 usually means that you can potentially get 650 grams for every 1m X 1m area in a SOG grow under ideal conditions (lighting, nutes, etc.). In a 1 sq meter area SOG you might be growing up to like 36 plants, which is about 18 g/plant. That is not to say you can't get the same yield from 4 plants in 1 sq meter, it would just require a longer veg time. So, please get your facts totally correct before you go and ramble off a bunch of misconstrude information and set people up for a extreme letdown.


----------



## Yyma (Feb 1, 2011)

I tried out some Nirvana Strains, a few Greenhouse Seed, Dutch Passion and Sensi seeds. The best was The Ultimate from Dutch Passion indoor 600g-800g per 1,2mX1,2m (16 plants) taste is good but nothing special, indica stoned but extrem mold resist! top for outdoor and indoor.

plants go after 2 weeks (20 cm) into flowering and after 6-7 weeks >> commercial harvest, means yield and high close to max. the last 3-4 weeks give less than 10% more yield and the high turn to narcotik if harvest to late.

but if you look for a good commercial Sativa take Arjans Haze 3 from Greenhouse Seeds Sativa high in an indica like plant, 10-15g per plant but finished after 8 weeks with around 80 cm. the only commerial "sativa high" in my eyes... no one pays you 16 weeks of growing for an amnesia haze? 

btw.
The Ultimate grows like weed  a good mother throw out 30 babies every 2 months.

if you like a horny taste Kaya from Nirvana is nice stuff, taste much like thai, amazing smell but just 20-30g per plant. cheap fem. seeds, good mold resistens BUT nothing for outdoor in north europe, it will finish very late (1-2 Nov week)


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 14, 2011)

I gotta say k c brains are actually good seeds. Buying expensive seeds does not mean monster yields. Patience and knowledge does give good yields. Although i will say that sensi seeds big bud is a good choice as well as mango.


----------



## nanderson (Apr 12, 2014)

Look very closely at those gloves


Purplecheeser said:


> bump.......


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2014)

[QUOT"Purplecheeser, post: 784819, member: 39220"]Yea i think ill go with critical mass. Are the phenos consistent with mr.nice?[/QUOTE]
Does take some selection but I found my mother in just 1 pack and she is killer fruity as hell and frosty not all are great though I did have other pretty tasty ones but my keeper is so delicious I'd say no more then 2 packs you will find one you love also save your money and buy direct its always cheaper at that auction.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2014)

LTE="shrigpiece, post: 5309265, member: 163310"]I gotta say k c brains are actually good seeds. Buying expensive seeds does not mean monster yields. Patience and knowledge does give good yields. Although i will say that sensi seeds big bud is a good choice as well as mango.[/QUOTE]
Lol, talk about expensive they charge an arm and a leg for big bud which can't be much better then Critical Mass same family but you can get them pretty cheap direct at the auction they have CM is a bit popular though so not as cheap as KC Brains but I've gotten a few really cheap cheaper then KC as free shipping and no less then 18 seeds up to 24 unless a gram pack.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Pwhereheeser said:


> indoor, and outdoor too.


Outdoors where? A Sativa leaning hybrid will yield better but you would need too be deep in the south for like Neville's Haze or something they grow like trees in the right climate.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 13, 2014)

blue dream or green crack
would be my choice, love em both


----------



## R.Raider (Apr 13, 2014)

"k c brains Mango" is the shitiest strain I've ever grown. *Super* Airy buds with zero frost.


----------

